# Just Got Oyster Bay Beach Resort Xmas 2015



## classiclincoln (Jun 4, 2015)

Traded our Marriott Grande Vista week 35 3 Br unit for a 1 Br unit at Oyster Bay Beach Resort week 52.  Will be out third trip to St. Maartin this year!

Happy with the trade, and looking forward to some warm weather.  Hope the Euro stays low 'cause we like to eat in Grand Case.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats on your trade! We love St Maarten/St Martin, and can totally understand your excitement. We keep trying to find time to head back down there - hopefully we'll be able to make it happen in 2016!


----------



## Gaozhen (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice work! We LOVE St. Maarten and are going back in March 2016, buying airfare in a couple weeks.  Wish we had 4 trips this year, but 1 a year will have to do!


----------



## Jwerking (Jun 17, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> Traded our Marriott Grande Vista week 35 3 Br unit for a 1 Br unit at Oyster Bay Beach Resort week 52.  Will be out third trip to St. Maartin this year!
> 
> Happy with the trade, and looking forward to some warm weather.  Hope the Euro stays low 'cause we like to eat in Grand Case.



Have you stayed at the Oyster Bay Beach Resort previously?  I am debating between a studio at Oyster Bay or Simpson Bay Resort and Marina in mid-Oct.  Yikes, I know, hurricane season, but hoping for the best.  It is our first time to St. Maarten - so any comments on our two options would be appreciated. 

Also, we will likely get in late at night since I am trying to use FF miles for flights.  Will we be able to pick up a rental car and get to either one of these resorts in the DARK?  Do they drive on the right side there like in the US or on the left?  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 18, 2015)

They drive on the right side. My sister and I visited for the first time in December. We rented a car at the airport and drove to Oyster Bay after dark.  Neither of us brought a GPS, so it was quite the adventure! Fortunately I mapped out the route before leaving home and brought a printout with the directions... I only did that because sometimes the old GPS takes awhile to realize it's in a different country... we made it across the island without incident. There aren't many street signs so that made the trip a bit more interesting. Fortunately the island is small... It took me less than 2 days to become familiar.


----------

